# Deer Hide



## Lucky (Nov 19, 2002)

I would like to get my sons first deer hyde tanned for him. I am having no luck finding a place to take it in SE Mich any suggestions...


----------



## taxidermist72 (Oct 24, 2010)

Most taxidermy shops can get it tanned for you. find a local reputable shop and drop on by. expect to pay anywere from $100 to $200 depending on weather you want hair on, or hair off service. good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah any taxidermist should take care of it for ya. good luck.


----------



## Chocha (Aug 3, 2006)

Lucky said:


> I would like to get my sons first deer hyde tanned for him. I am having no luck finding a place to take it in SE Mich any suggestions...


I took one to Lombardo's in New Baltimore a few weeks back. Normal price is $135 I think.


----------

